# Juice mix for the day??



## Achmat89 (12/11/14)

So today i thought id share my mix with you guys.

I usually enjoy the fruity mixes, but for some reason i chose the "dark route" seeing that Cape Towns weather aint so great.




Today's mix contains: a quarter tank of VM4 from Vapour Mountain
: 3drops of choc mint from Vapour Mountain
: an 1/8 of Queenside from 5 pawns
: topped up with Ecto Plasma from VapeMob


What is your mix for the day???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (12/11/14)

Nothing better than Vaping on a new Coil....


----------



## Wesley (12/11/14)

Mine is a DIY I tried last night after waiting patiently for a week of steeping

50/50 VG/PG
12mg Nic

8% Apple
4.5% Sweet Strawberry
1.5% Black Cherry

Deliciously sweet with a hint of sourness from the Black Cherry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Achmat89 (12/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Mine is a DIY I tried last night after waiting patiently for a week of steeping
> 
> 50/50 VG/PG
> 12mg Nic
> ...




Sounds fruitful lol

I always mix my 12mg with 0mg just so that i dont get too much of a throat hit.
only thing i hate about DIY juice is the wait


----------



## Wesley (12/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Sounds fruitful lol
> 
> I always mix my 12mg with 0mg just so that i dont get too much of a throat hit.
> only thing i hate about DIY juice is the wait



Oh my word the waiting is terrible! And I take the steeping juices out every day to shake them up and smelling the goodness just makes it worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (12/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Oh my word the waiting is terrible! And I take the steeping juices out every day to shake them up and smelling the goodness just makes it worse.



The temptation always has me,i end up throwing abit of the juice in just to test the improvement lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (12/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> So today i thought id share my mix with you guys.
> 
> I usually enjoy the fruity mixes, but for some reason i chose the "dark route" seeing that Cape Towns weather aint so great.
> 
> ...



Wow, @Achmat88 - talk about a complex mix going on there!
What does it taste like?


----------



## Achmat89 (12/11/14)

Silver said:


> Wow, @Achmat88 - talk about a complex mix going on there!
> What does it taste like?



Lol i was just fooling around to see how it turns out, actually aint bad. 
Its an all day type of blend. 
Its like a roasted coconut,caramel fudge taste, with a hint of mint and sourness from the ecto on the exhale.

Kinda nice, you should try it @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (12/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Lol i was just fooling around to see how it turns out, actually aint bad.
> Its an all day type of blend.
> Its like a roasted coconut,caramel fudge taste, with a hint of mint and sourness from the ecto on the exhale.
> 
> Kinda nice, you should try it @Silver



Thanks @Achmat88 - Well described!
I'd hate to try review that mix 

I actually have all the ingredients except for the Ecto
I don't enjoy VM4 at all. Tastes really way too sweet for me. So with that as the major ingredient in this mix - I think I will pass.

But big up to you for mixing so many juices and trying it out.


----------



## DoubleD (12/11/14)

All day today Ive been on my TopQ Vanilla and tobacco mix in one tank and the other has straight up AV Havana Gold nom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> All day today Ive been on my TopQ Vanilla and tobacco mix in one tank and the other has straight up AV Havana Gold nom!



If you like Vanilla & Tobacco you will love Hurricane Vapor's Vanilla Sky Tobacco (_delicioso_)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/11/14)

johan said:


> If you like Vanilla & Tobacco you will love Hurricane Vapor's Vanilla Sky Tobacco (_delicioso_)



Thanks, Ill try that for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (13/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Achmat88 - Well described!
> I'd hate to try review that mix
> 
> I actually have all the ingredients except for the Ecto
> ...




Lol i actually added abit tobacco mix to it to take that sweetness away after you mentioned the sweetness, its like it seeped properly and the sweetness just took over. The ecto actually serves as a lovely base flavour giving it abit sourness to the mix. so instead of a spicey tobacco flava i got a raosted with a hint of sour to it.

Hahaha thanx bud, hope to see what mix you going for today


----------



## Achmat89 (13/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> All day today Ive been on my TopQ Vanilla and tobacco mix in one tank and the other has straight up AV Havana Gold nom!



Level of nicotine in the t'bac mix?
Lol sometimes i fl like my chest gets weezy if i hit t'bac 12mg and up.
Must probably get used to high levels of nicotine


----------



## Achmat89 (13/11/14)

johan said:


> If you like Vanilla & Tobacco you will love Hurricane Vapor's Vanilla Sky Tobacco (_delicioso_)



ahhhh i've heard about this hurricane vapour... sounds like a perfect blend to me 70 vg 30 pg if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## johan (13/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> ahhhh i've heard about this hurricane vapour... sounds like a perfect blend to me 70 vg 30 pg if i'm not mistaken.



No idea on the PG/VG ratio, maybe @paulph201 can confirm. I don't care about the ratio as its a darn good tobacco flavor.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie (13/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> ahhhh i've heard about this hurricane vapour... sounds like a perfect blend to me 70 vg 30 pg if i'm not mistaken.



correct its 70VG to 30PG  Biiig clouds!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (13/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> correct its 70VG to 30PG  Biiig clouds!!



Big clouds and smoother hits 
whats their top seller though? im not to clued up on Hurricane vapour


----------



## Paulie (13/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Big clouds and smoother hits
> whats their top seller though? im not to clued up on Hurricane vapour



For the tobaccos its vanilla sky and Belgian Simmered Tobacco
and for others its Dulce De Leche Ice Cream or pineapple cheese cake


----------



## rvdwesth (13/11/14)

Achmat88 said:


> So today i thought id share my mix with you guys.
> 
> I usually enjoy the fruity mixes, but for some reason i chose the "dark route" seeing that Cape Towns weather aint so great.
> 
> ...


I am inspired --> will put a few drops of Choc Mint in my VM4 and give it a bash.


----------



## Achmat89 (13/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I am inspired --> will put a few drops of Choc Mint in my VM4 and give it a bash.



Try to get a base flavour to mix with as it's abit sweet when settled, maybe something on the sour side or a few drops of PG.

But goes down really well, i mean i finished a 5ml tank in about 6-7hours lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (13/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> For the tobaccos its vanilla sky and Belgian Simmered Tobacco
> and for others its Dulce De Leche Ice Cream or pineapple cheese cake



Sounds like desserts after a Sunday lunch lol
Should be good though.
Thanx for the Info buddy, highly appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZYLOSS (17/11/14)

Todays mix includes the following: Hooka Strawberry Smoothie + Craft Vapour yellow submarine and some roasted tobacco 12mg.

I have 2ml tank, so 1ml smoothie, 0.5 submarine and 0.5 roasted tobacco. Both nicotene blends are 12mg. 

Very mild throat hit, Super fruit and creamy. A lot of strawberry with hints of banana and caramel.


----------



## Achmat89 (17/11/14)

ZYLOSS said:


> Todays mix includes the following: Hooka Strawberry Smoothie + Craft Vapour yellow submarine and some roasted tobacco 12mg.
> 
> I have 2ml tank, so 1ml smoothie, 0.5 submarine and 0.5 roasted tobacco. Both nicotene blends are 12mg.
> 
> Very mild throat hit, Super fruit and creamy. A lot of strawberry with hints of banana and caramel.



Sounds lekke bru, what tank you smoking? nautilus mini??


----------



## ZYLOSS (17/11/14)

Twisp tank at the moment, upgrading to a larger one month end. ^_^


----------



## Achmat89 (17/11/14)

ZYLOSS said:


> Twisp tank at the moment, upgrading to a larger one month end. ^_^



Buddy im excited for your part, your taste buds are gonna thank you when going to a better tank. get you a nautilus mini. You wont be sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (17/11/14)

Some RY4 Asian mixed with Bavarian Cream, after a while of steeping it started tasting pretty damn good.... But mixxed a butload of juice over the weekend, so within the next couple of days i'll be trying a couple of new mixtures that we tried... just letting them steap, at least 3 days, hehe


----------



## Achmat89 (17/11/14)

Keep us posted of the new mixes bro @JW Flynn , sounds wicked!!!
Some dessert with hints of Tobacco...

Keep the posts coming guys... helps alot of the guys that are tired of smoking the same mixes!!!


----------



## JW Flynn (17/11/14)

will do  just have to see how it all turned out, lol, some of these I have never mixed before, so it will be interesting to see what comes out of there, hehe


----------



## Achmat89 (17/11/14)

LOL we will never know until we try bro...


----------

